# Looking for female friends in Jumeriah Village Circle



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all

My husband and I are moving to JVC in April (we live in The Greens at the mo) and I wanted to see who else lives there? A friend and her husband are moving there in March but would love to meet more females or couples to enjoy bbqs, brunches, dog walks and general fun stuff  

Get in touch and we can meet for a coffee 

Thanks

Carrie


----------



## Bec2014 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi, I live in silicon oasis. I have a daughter but am now on my own out here. Have been here since August.


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Bec

We don't move until April but you should come and meet for coffee or something soon.

How is it being over here on your own with a child, I expect it's hard? Carrie x


----------



## SCPDXB (Feb 12, 2014)

*Hi!*

Hi Carrie! I'm moving to a JVC townhouse this weekend with my little dog  Where abouts are you planning on moving to in JVC? Definitely keen to meet new friends, can you private message on here??


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

That's where are plan to go, much better for the dog and cat, il pm you now x


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi SCPDXB I PMed you but it's not coming up in my inbox, try PMing me


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You need to make five useful posts to acquire the PM facility.


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm ok as I've done ten and can usually PM, so quick make some useful posts lol


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

SCPDXB said:


> Hi Carrie! I'm moving to a JVC townhouse this weekend with my little dog  Where abouts are you planning on moving to in JVC? Definitely keen to meet new friends, can you private message on here??


I'm moving out to the Nahkeel 2 bedroom townhouse- they are putting in a park right now. There are two parks at the moment…I am looking forward to meeting some new doggie walking friends too! I will be moving in March 10th. With rents the way they are…we will ALL be living in JVC soon! haha


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh yay! We're looking at 2 bedroom villas in JVC (as they're cheaper than JVT ones) and we have 2 dogs and I help run an animal rescue so they'll always be plenty of pets around my house. I could do with some human interaction every now and then 

We need to move by 17th of April, so I think our tenancies are in sync. 

I'm not a big drinker, but if we do BBQs (my husband would LOVE that), Dog Beach Days, etc I may be inclined to have a sneaky glass of wine/G&T in the afternoon. 

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Oh yay! We're looking at 2 bedroom villas in JVC (as they're cheaper than JVT ones) and we have 2 dogs and I help run an animal rescue so they'll always be plenty of pets around my house. I could do with some human interaction every now and then
> 
> We need to move by 17th of April, so I think our tenancies are in sync.
> 
> ...


I have a little Yorkie I rescued. He LOVES friends- and needs action! I also want to find some teenagers out there for my boy to meet. JVC- cheap and near our school….we will deal with the desert...:fingers crossed: - 
OH and BTW- I'm a TEXAN, and drinkin' and bbq are my specialties!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Mitchellsmom said:


> I have a little Yorkie I rescued. He LOVES friends- and needs action! I also want to find some teenagers out there for my boy to meet. JVC- cheap and near our school….we will deal with the desert...:fingers crossed: -
> OH and BTW- I'm a TEXAN, and drinkin' and bbq are my specialties!


If you're a texan, you won't need to be worried about the desert! 

JVC is only 10 minutes away from Mall of the Emirates and a couple of minutes from Sheikh Zayed Road and Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Road. It's a pretty easily accessible place to live. I'm looking forward to shopping at the "big" Spinneys in Motor City for our meat!

I'm sure he'll make friends. It's a transient country, so children are really used to "the new kid".

BBQs, afternoon drinks and doggy dates! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Mitchellsmom said:


> I have a little Yorkie I rescued. He LOVES friends- and needs action! I also want to find some teenagers out there for my boy to meet. JVC- cheap and near our school….we will deal with the desert...:fingers crossed: -
> OH and BTW- I'm a TEXAN, and drinkin' and bbq are my specialties!


Well, at least you're not Cowboys (spit) fans :thumb:


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

We aRe moving on the 13th April so all around the same time. I'm loving that we all have dogs too  x


----------



## saimagee22 (Mar 6, 2014)

i love to see,,,


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> If you're a texan, you won't need to be worried about the desert!
> 
> JVC is only 10 minutes away from Mall of the Emirates and a couple of minutes from Sheikh Zayed Road and Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Road. It's a pretty easily accessible place to live. I'm looking forward to shopping at the "big" Spinneys in Motor City for our meat!
> 
> ...


I'm from the Swamp part of Texas-not the mid-desert part. We've been in UAE for a couple of years- in the Shoreline- Palm….since we rescued the little yorkie- we need to get a yard! The boy will survive! apparently he can start driving soon- at 17- so I won't have to be his taxi for much longer!

And-no- I'm a Texans's fan….not a Cowgirls fan…unless the Texan's aren't playing- then I will support the Cow"girls"….


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

Just to let you know I'm now moving to JVT lol but my friend who also has a dog is in JVC so let me know if you do all meet x


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm hereeeeee!!!

P.s. CJA, you suck


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

I moved to jvt in the end I love it but my friend is in JVC and it's not far to get over. Love having a garden again and am right next to the milestone supermarket so feeling lucky x


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Us too!!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I am a totally Female friend

Can we exchange recipes and gossip about neighbors?


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

It is a nice tiny quiet community. Love that fact that it is well connected with three highways - SZR (ten minutes), Al Khail and SMBZR. Very close to the mall of Emirates and smaller Motor City Spinneys and Carrefour. 

It is getting busy due to the rent hike in Dubai and streets are planned very badly. I am just hoping that we don't get a huge rent increase when we are due for renewal as we love this place.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

In case you didn't see it on your other post (and haven't already found it) check out the JVT Facebook page - lots of social stuff, useful info, sports groups etc. on here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/jvtringle/

Welcome to the madness that is JVT!!


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

What you moved to JVT instead of JVC? 
Stalker  

Ooo hope so  aww your dog is a cutie similar size to mine I think x


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

MAW0504 just seen your post... I have joined both resident and pet owner FB pages. I haven't seen a social one yet. Do you mean on the website. That is an amazing website full of info. JVT is so friendly as well I really love it virtually just need to meet people in person lol.. I miss my gal pals back home and need someone for the hubby to talk footie too as I now know far too much on the subject.

I have seen your regime Harry post though and wish I could rehome him but my cat and dog and hubby won't tolerate another. He is gorgeous though so surely it won't take long?


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

Just wrote out a mess and it's gone?

I have joined the FB pages so il make sure it's the same one as didn't realise there was social posts on there. JVT seems so friendly (virtually) as haven't actually met people yet.

I also have seen your rehoming Harry post and if only I had a dog, cat and hubby that would allow it I would. He is gorgeous though so hopefully won't take long. Fingers crossed for him


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

And there it now appears lol...


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

CJA said:


> Just wrote out a mess and it's gone?
> 
> I have joined the FB pages so il make sure it's the same one as didn't realise there was social posts on there. JVT seems so friendly (virtually) as haven't actually met people yet.
> 
> I also have seen your rehoming Harry post and if only I had a dog, cat and hubby that would allow it I would. He is gorgeous though so hopefully won't take long. Fingers crossed for him


Sounds like you are on the right page. Most of the social stuff just appears as posts but if you use the search facility (magnifying glass, top right) you'll find just about everything has been mentioned at some point. 

I do know there is a ladies' JVT page too - I'm sure you'll find that on search. They did start having wine evenings I think. I know a group also went paddle boarding because my wife went. Being a fella I can't really help you more than that 

Now football discussions.....that really depends on who your husband supports 

There is also a...wait for it.....JVT football page. They sometimes get together for a kick around on a Monday at 7. I've not made it yet because I don't get home in time....and I'm old and unfit.

Anyway, mention something on the FB page that you want to do and you'll get people wanting to be involved.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I'm hereeeeee!!!
> 
> P.s. CJA, you suck


I'M HEEEERRRREEEE TOO!
T-12
Villa 57
Come visit Skipper and me…it's nice out in the garden in the evenings!


----------



## CJA (Oct 9, 2013)

MAW0504 said:


> Sounds like you are on the right page. Most of the social stuff just appears as posts but if you use the search facility (magnifying glass, top right) you'll find just about everything has been mentioned at some point.
> 
> I do know there is a ladies' JVT page too - I'm sure you'll find that on search. They did start having wine evenings I think. I know a group also went paddle boarding because my wife went. Being a fella I can't really help you more than that
> 
> ...


That's a massive help thank you. See JVT, so friendly.

He supports da da daaaa Liverpool... So he is pretty chuffed with his guys at the mo. he is quite realistic about it all though. Tbh it's been quite exciting to watch but sometimes I've not a clue what he is going on about so smile and nod. Hmmm doubt he will play either but may wanna join the page.

Thank you again


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Mitchellsmom said:


> I'M HEEEERRRREEEE TOO!
> T-12
> Villa 57
> Come visit Skipper and me…it's nice out in the garden in the evenings!


T-12? (I'm already lost here - I only know my district)


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

CJA said:


> That's a massive help thank you. See JVT, so friendly.
> 
> He supports da da daaaa Liverpool... So he is pretty chuffed with his guys at the mo. he is quite realistic about it all though. Tbh it's been quite exciting to watch but sometimes I've not a clue what he is going on about so smile and nod. Hmmm doubt he will play either but may wanna join the page.
> 
> Thank you again


A pleasure. Anything you need just shout.

Good effort on the feigning of football interest. My wife's contribution to football is "how much longer is this on for?" 

Hmmm.....gloating Liverpool fan huh?? My lot have had a bad season...I'd be an abuse target. The Islands club to watch a few games over a beer or two might catch on actually, there's a thought...


----------



## ferg13 (Jun 11, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> T-12? (I'm already lost here - I only know my district)


hi ive not long been here im in 12T too seems there are a few of us we could be neighbours ha ha !!and my dog needs a friend to wrestle with too


----------



## ferg13 (Jun 11, 2013)

Mitchellsmom said:


> I have a little Yorkie I rescued. He LOVES friends- and needs action! I also want to find some teenagers out there for my boy to meet. JVC- cheap and near our school….we will deal with the desert...:fingers crossed: -
> OH and BTW- I'm a TEXAN, and drinkin' and bbq are my specialties!


Hey ! my dog would love to have a play too bit of a size difference but she is a big softy ,im in 12T ......also love drinkin and bbq ha ha ha  pm me maybe we can all meet up ........


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Perfect, just perfect....so while the Gentlemen are taking .... at work, and having to endure endless hours of useless "brain storming" then dealing with half morons half zombie....the Mrs are having BBQ, drinking up and enjoying their life

The life expectancy of a woman is much more than men, and we are being bashed on a daily basis, thanks to the neo-feminist movements.

No fair! I think all men should stop going to work as a protest over this...


Can I join in ladies ? I'm totally friendly and non threatening. I'm a single guy,one of those who stares with an open mouth for no reason, I can also take u in rides with my Honda Civic...


----------

